# Biggest Fear!!!



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

I had to share this LMAO!!!










Who else has this fear


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

now that is funny


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Now mine is that my wife will see this thread...


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)




----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

LMAO!!! That's pretty awesome!


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Flexin5 said:


>


Lol


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

if they don't die first. LOL. 

This is typical when it comes to collecting as well. Why do you think antique road show was born? coz wives don't know the value of crap, sells it for $1 in a garage sale and makes someone else a millionaire LOL.


----------



## Norco (Jan 25, 2014)

The great thing about being dead is that you won't actually witness your rare corals being sold for $5 a head.


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

LMAO!

That would totally justify a haunting.


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 21, 2013)

My wife found this pretty funny. I guess she's informed lol


----------



## NovaRaven (Aug 23, 2013)

ROFL! This is pure GOLD, but definitely a true nightmare! According to my significant other, I have a bunch of $10 -$20 frags of hawkins echinata, SniperSPS blue lagoon, vivids rainbow amongst others.. lol!!



aquatic_expressions said:


> I had to share this LMAO!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

